# Karpfenrogen



## ebenezer (3. April 2009)

Hallo Boardies,
habe letzte Woche einen schönen Schuppenkarpfen gefangen.
Er hatte ca 500g Rogen im Bauch. Die Vorstellung diesen einfach zu entsorgen gefiel mir nicht. Also, ins Internet und nach Rezepten geschaut. Ergebnis der Recherche war sehr mager.
Also hab ich selbst rumprobiert.
Zuerst habe ich den Rogen durch ein Edelstahlsieb mit der Hand durchmassiert, um ihn von den Häutchen zu befreien. Dann habe ich ihn in einer Schüssel mit einem Teelöffel Salz, Dill und dem Saft einer viertel Zitrone gemischt. Das ganz dann im Kühlschrank über Nacht durchziehen lassen. Am nächsten Tag dann probiert. Schmeckte nicht übel, gefiel mir aber aufgrund der graugrünen Farbe des Rogens nicht besonders. Außerdem war es mir roh nicht so ganz geheuer. Ich habe dann das Ganze in einer geschlossenen Frischhaltedose im Wasserbad durchgegart.Dabei wandelte sich die Farbe in ein wunderschönes orange.
Danach wieder abkühlen lassen und mit einigen Eßlöffeln Schmand und frisch gemahlenem Pfeffer vermischt.

Das Ergebnis dick auf geröstete Ciabattascheiben gestrichen schmeckte vorzüglich!
Das werde ich sicherlich wiederholen und auch mal Gästen anbieten.:m


----------



## michi2244 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrogen*

Schick mir mal was rüber 
Hört sich Lecker an.


----------



## Nolfravel (3. April 2009)

*AW: Karpfenrogen*

Moin,

Habe zwar vom Kochen nicht so veil Ahnung(bin ja erst 14^^), aber das hört sich wirlich super lecker an.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------

